# Now that Kindle will have library lending, are you keeping your 2nd ereader?



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Nook that I use primarily, well totally, for borrowing library books.  Once I'm able to get library books on my Kindle, I'm thinking I'll probably have no use for my Nook.  I already dislike reading very much on it, it just seems so heavy compared to my Kindle.  Anybody else feel the same way?  Are you going to keep your 2nd ereader?  I'll probably keep mine as a backup ereader.  I bet the market will be saturated with used Nooks once the library borrowing feature is available for our Kindles.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

If anyone decides to sell their Nook Color, I'm interested!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, since I'm reading library books now on my iPad, but I use it for soooo much more than that.  

Betsy


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

While I originally bought my first Sony (PRS-505) as a second reader for library books,  it eventually became my primary reason due to its size and form-factor.  I have since upgraded to the PRS-650 and the touch screen has made a great product even better. 

So technically my Kindle is my "2nd reader".  But yes, I am keeping both.  

I actually have a Nook Color that I use for magazines but it probably won't count as my 3rd reader as I soon as I get around to rooting it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> If anyone decides to sell their Nook Color, I'm interested!


Me too! I would love to have one of those for magazines.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My Nook Color has non library advantages, so I'll keep it.  The rumors of an Amazon tablet are coming fast and furious, so who knows what other choices may come?


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, of course I'm keeping my Sony. It's very "nice" that Amazon is soon going to allow library lending, but remember that libraries with lendable books already have lots of epub books, which I'm guessing will still NOT be usable on the kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll keep my Sony 300 - I love the small size, especially for carrying around in my purse.  My Nook, though....I find more and more I have to "make" myself read on it.  I just don't enjoy using it.  I'd gift it to one of my husband's sisters, they both read a lot, but I'd feel bad having to choose one or the other.  Might sell it cheap to a friend - I know a couple of people who'd love to have an eInk reader, and if they don't have a Kindle to compare it to they'll probably love it.  And the B&N freebies I've picked up that I only have from B&N I can read on my iPad (or the Sony if I strip the DRM).


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*My Sony 350 is my primary reader , Kindle3 #2. My 350 is easier to read with & also to carry around.*


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

StaceyHH said:


> Yes, of course I'm keeping my Sony. It's very "nice" that Amazon is soon going to allow library lending, but remember that libraries with lendable books already have lots of epub books, which I'm guessing will still NOT be usable on the kindle.


Since the book will be sent to your Kindle from Amazon, it doesn't matter if the library book is an ePub.

That being said, yes, I am going to keep my nook.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

KingAl said:


> Since the book will be sent to your Kindle from Amazon, it doesn't matter if the library book is an ePub.
> 
> That being said, yes, I am going to keep my nook.


That's not how overdrive currently works. You don't get epubs and pdfs from the epub and pdf store, you get them from your local library or library consortium. They use overdrive as a delivery mechanism. Amazon is not turning into a library, and I've not seen a single word about making the Kindle compatible with epub. All press releases say they are working with Overdrive to make enable lending for "Kindle" books, which until I see in print from Amazon otherwise, I'm taking to mean the "Kindle" formats of .amz or .mobi


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

StaceyHH said:


> That's not how overdrive currently works. You don't get epubs and pdfs from the epub and pdf store, you get them from your local library or library consortium. They use overdrive as a delivery mechanism. Amazon is not turning into a library, and I've not seen a single word about making the Kindle compatible with epub. All press releases say they are working with Overdrive to make enable lending for "Kindle" books, which until I see in print from Amazon otherwise, I'm taking to mean the "Kindle" formats of .amz or .mobi


I agree that there has been no word about making the Kindle ePub compatible. Either Overdrive is going to have to convert all these books to .azw (which is probably not legal without publishers' permission, which would likely require a hefty fee) or Amazon is going to deliver the book. Having Amazon deliver the book would be much simpler.

The letter from Overdrive is not very clear about this.

Letter from Content Manager of Overdrive 

"A user will be able to browse for titles on any desktop or mobile operating system, check out a title with a library card, and then select Kindle as the delivery destination."


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, duh, I just had a lightbulb moment.  I'll probably still want to use my Nook for ePub and PDF library books, because the Kindle will be a separate format.  Is that what's going to happen, you think?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KingAl said:


> I agree that there has been no word about making the Kindle ePub compatible. Either Overdrive is going to have to convert all these books to .azw (which is probably not legal without publishers' permission, which would likely require a hefty fee) or Amazon is going to deliver the book. Having Amazon deliver the book would be much simpler.
> 
> The letter from Overdrive is not very clear about this.
> 
> ...


The good part is that the libraries will not have to purchase a separate format..



> Your existing collection of downloadable eBooks will be available to Kindle customers. As you add new eBooks to your collection, those titles will also be available in Kindle format for lending to Kindle and Kindle reading apps. _Your library will not need to purchase any additional units to have Kindle compatibility._ This will work for your existing copies and units.


I expect that Overdrive will be sending .AZW files to Kindle owners and ePub files to everybody else... BUT they'll all come out of the same "pool" of books... In other words, if the library currently has 5 copies of an eBook in ePub.. Then they'll have 5 copies of the book in AZW/ePub... Unfortunately, there will be a flood of new users and longer wait lists unless Overdrive/Amazon/publishers/libraries work out an affordable way for the libraries to get more "copies" to loan out... Which I expect they will, or this will be a colossal fail. (In other words, I DON'T think Kindle users are going to be limited to the current selection of mobi files because let's face it, that selection is pitiful)

I think it's going to work like this... You'll need to register your Amazon account or Kindle serial number with the library (I'm guessing account because you'll be able to sync across devices) Then, you go onto the library's website via your computer (or iPad or whatever) and select the book you want.. When you go to check out there will be a new option as to how you want to download the book (as in via your computer like it is now) or for the Kindle... If you choose the Kindle, it will somehow get transmitted to Amazon and then sent on to your Kindle.... Doing away with the need to hook your Kindle up to the computer (like you need to do with the nook and sony).. The reason I think that it will be coming from Amazon is because of the ability to sync your notes, highlights and such.. That requires the .mbp file... I don't know EXACTLY how it's going to work, but with my understanding of how Amazon's different files work together, I can't see how we'd be getting the books directly from Overdrive.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Keeping my Sony Touch.  I really like it. 
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KingAl said:


> I agree that there has been no word about making the Kindle ePub compatible. Either Overdrive is going to have to convert all these books to .azw (which is probably not legal without publishers' permission, which would likely require a hefty fee) or Amazon is going to deliver the book. Having Amazon deliver the book would be much simpler.
> 
> The letter from Overdrive is not very clear about this.
> 
> ...


But it does say this: "Your existing collection of downloadable eBooks will be available to Kindle customers. As you add new eBooks to your collection, those titles will also be available *in Kindle format* for lending to Kindle and Kindle reading apps." 
Kindle format - not ePub or PDF. Now, how they'll get on the Kindle or Kindle app isn't clear - but whether it comes from Amazon or from Overdrive, it looks like it'll be an .azw file. It could be that Amazon delivers them directly, which seems complicated and unlikely (then again I thought it unlikely that Amazon would implement this at all). Or it could be that Amazon delivers the .azw file to Overdrive with the coding for the expiration date already in it (much like they do with lendable books now). Guess we'll just have to wait & see.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The good part is that the libraries will not have to purchase a separate format..
> 
> I expect that Overdrive will be sending .AZW files to Kindle owners and ePub files to everybody else... BUT they'll all come out of the same "pool" of books... In other words, if the library currently has 5 copies of an eBook in ePub.. Then they'll have 5 copies of the book in AZW/ePub... Unfortunately, there will be a flood of new users and longer wait lists unless Overdrive/Amazon/publishers/libraries work out an affordable way for the libraries to get more "copies" to loan out... Which I expect they will, or this will be a colossal fail. (In other words, I DON'T think Kindle users are going to be limited to the current selection of mobi files because let's face it, that selection is pitiful)
> 
> I think it's going to work like this... You'll need to register your Amazon account or Kindle serial number with the library (I'm guessing account because you'll be able to sync across devices) Then, you go onto the library's website via your computer (or iPad or whatever) and select the book you want.. When you go to check out there will be a new option as to how you want to download the book (as in via your computer like it is now) or for the Kindle... If you choose the Kindle, it will somehow get transmitted to Amazon and then sent on to your Kindle.... Doing away with the need to hook your Kindle up to the computer (like you need to do with the nook and sony).. The reason I think that it will be coming from Amazon is because of the ability to sync your notes, highlights and such.. That requires the .mbp file... I don't know EXACTLY how it's going to work, but with my understanding of how Amazon's different files work together, I can't see how we'd be getting the books directly from Overdrive.


The wait lists might actually get shorter for folks folks who have ePub readers - because Kindle owners who've been reading ePub library books on their phones or iPads or computers (or even their Kindles) will now be able to get them in Kindle format, so won't need to get ePubs. Then again those folks might just stand in line for both formats & see which they get first.

You're right about the notes/highlights thing - that might require the files to come from Amazon. It's going to be interesting to see how it's implemented once it happens.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Then again those folks might just stand in line for both formats & see which they get first.


Em, I actually had already thought of doing this  A good reason to keep my Nook.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love my pink Sony PRS-350 and will keep it.  I probably should have sold my Nook months ago, but I haven't decided what to do about it.  I wanted to like it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I love my pink Sony PRS-350 and will keep it. I probably should have sold my Nook months ago, but I haven't decided what to do about it. I wanted to like it.


Really? Do you have a Nook Color? And you don't like it?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think there will be a wait list for ePub users and another wait list for Kindle users.. I think it will be consolidated into one waiting list for all and then when the book becomes available, you'll be able to check it out in whichever format you need..  Overdrive has stated that the books the library already have will be made compatible with Kindle and they won't need to purchase new titles... So if they have 5 copies of a book, it will still be 5 copies of that book.. not 5 copies in ePub and another 5 copies in Kindle.....(Hopefully I'm wrong, because that is what's going to contribute to the longer waiting lists) as to the ePDF books, I have no idea.. I generally stay away from those because the formatting is crappy.. But  since the Kindle can read PDF, maybe they'll be just changing how they encrypt them for Kindle users.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll be keeping my secondary reader, a Sony 650, along with my K3.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> Really? Do you have a Nook Color? And you don't like it?


No, I don't have a Nook Color. I have the classic Nook.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I love my pink Sony PRS-350 and will keep it. I probably should have sold my Nook months ago, but I haven't decided what to do about it. I wanted to like it.


Yeah, I've stirred up a little hornet's nest over on the nookboards because someone said something about the Kindle's ugly keyboard, I said it may be ugly but it's way more functional than the Nook's touchscreen - people didn't seem to like that, especially when they asked "How can it be simpler to do a search on the Kindle than on the Nook?" and I answered....I really should just stay away from there....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You are just a little troublemaker aren't you??  The other day my grandson was on the laptop and I wanted to look up something on the web so tried to use my Nook, in probably 10 minutes of messing with the touchscreen I still had gotten nowhere, finally gave up and used my wonderful Kindle with it's wonderful keyboard.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I hate that little nook touchscreen, it's so much more difficult than it should be. I have an adorable little case for my nook, though, so I'll probably keep it, even though I haven't read on it in ages.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep mine too.  Just the very day before Kindle announced library lending, my daughter ordered me (for Mother's Day) one of those Kate Spade Nook covers, the pink and marmalade, because they were on sale for $31 from their original $125.  I love that cover.  I do still read on my Nook but they are library books.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I hate that little nook touchscreen, it's so much more difficult than it should be. I have an adorable little case for my nook, though, so I'll probably keep it, even though I haven't read on it in ages.


I've come to the conclusion I'm more attached to my Nook covers than I am to the Nook itself. And that's just sad....


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I too am more attached to my nook cover than the nook.  Does the Kindle3 fit inside the nook Oberon cover?  Guess I'll have to check out measurements and buy more Velcro.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I've always been concerned about the weight of the Nook and if I could hold if for a long period of time.  I'd love to borrow a Nook.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Guess I'm the only one here with a Kobo!  
I probably won't use it much once I can get library books on the Kindle; the Kindle is just so much easier to use (prefer the way you turn pages).
Don't know what I'll do with the Kobo.  It works great, easy to hold, but I don't see why I would use two.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll keep my other ereaders. I like using my sony300 for library books, it is just so easy to download books using it. I have a nook and a Kindle, I don't see myself getting rid of any of them. I also use the Sony reader for my students, its a lot more durable for middle schoolers who drop everything!!


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

I purchased a Sony 650 Touch specifically for library books just 5 days before Amazon's announcement of Kindle and library book compatibility! The 650 has really grown on me, and I'm so enjoying swiping pages instead of the click click. The size is much smaller and lighter than my K2, keeping both for now although I'm doing most of my reading on the Sony's beautiful Pearl e-Ink screen. If the sony had 3G, I'd sell my K2! But wait, I have too many books in that proprietary Kindle format


----------

